# Very rare Heterometrus sp.



## Jarvis (Jul 14, 2011)

I finaly have aquired a breeding pair of three my favorite and very rare Heterometrus Sp. H. Swammerdami, H. Madraspatensis, and H. Mysorensis (I'll try to post pics this weekend of all thre pairs). I have already breed my H. Swamerdammi's (around 4 months ago) and the female is finaly starting to put on some extra girth, my H. Madraspatensis my already be gravid, but will try to breed them again in a week, and I'm waiting for my H. Mysorensis to molt again before I try breeding them. I know that they all have a very long gestation, but I still can't wait for them to have a brood. I will try to keep posting updates on how they are going on this thread.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 14, 2011)

And now you are broke? Need a place to stay?


----------



## afs rock (Jul 14, 2011)

i alway though H.pertsii were fairly rare?


----------



## Xanthopus (Jul 14, 2011)

All those scorps u just got, its on my wish list! Im so jealous of u right now!! Good luck on breeding those, they truly are beautiful and rare. Esp the H mysorensis, cant find any info on those beauties...Cant wait for ur pics :drool:


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 14, 2011)

Michiel said:


> And now you are broke? Need a place to stay?


LOL, they didn't come cheap, it only cost me a arm a leg and my first born child, but it was worth it I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 14, 2011)

Jarvis said:


> LOL, they didn't come cheap, it only cost me a arm a leg and my first born child, but it was worth it I'll post pics soon.


I have seen some of the prices in europe, which are high, maybe they are even more expensive in the States.............


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 14, 2011)

woohoo!, good luck with those!  I've thought of those for so long, I'm tired of them already lolliar.


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 14, 2011)

pictures????


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 15, 2011)

AzJohn said:


> pictures????


I'll post some pics of all three breeding pairs soon either tomorrow or Saturday. The only Heterometrus sp. left on my wish list is H. Kanarensis and possibly H. phipsoni (which I hope to get in a couple of months) H. Kanarensis however I can't find for sale anywhere, so if any one can help me on this please send me a PM


----------



## stingray (Jul 15, 2011)

A big CONGRATS on your triplets! Looking forward to seeing the pics. I bet they are just awesome...


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 16, 2011)

*Pics*

as promised here are some pics, I have taken all pics on the same flat rock so you can see the massive size of the H. Swammerdami's compared to the much smaller H. Mysorensis (which looks like a cross between a flat rock scorp and a swammerdami) 
the Female H. Mysorensis needs one more molt before it's mature (you can tell by the white on the telson) I'll try to get better pics later.


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 16, 2011)

Here are some more pics of the H. Mysorensis, The first is the Female and the secound is the male.


----------



## Xanthopus (Jul 16, 2011)

Those are beautiful and the Madras is massive! I love the H mysorensis chela, they are so huge! Thanks for sharing, u made me want them even more now :worship:


----------



## Michiel (Jul 16, 2011)

I am totally NOT into Scorpionids, but I am still drooling....! When I would want to keep these, I would get the same species....Very nice.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jul 16, 2011)

Very, very nice! I have waited for these in the U.S. for a long time! You definitely have something to brag about.

Do you have a "favorite" of the three species yet?


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 16, 2011)

2nscorpx said:


> Very, very nice! I have waited for these in the U.S. for a long time! You definitely have something to brag about.
> 
> Do you have a "favorite" of the three species yet?


I have always loved H. Longimanus, maybe because it was my first scorp sp. I have a colony of 16 juvies all 2nd instar. Out of the three, H. Madraspatensis look great and are very active (they mated last night will put them together in a week to see if the female is still receptive), H. Mysorensis have the most attitude and strike at everything, and my H. swammerdami male comes out every night and walks around climbing everything, the female is rarely seen and stays in her burrow around 98% of the time only to come out to drink (she dosen't even come out to eat but rather waits for a meal to come to her)


----------



## stingray (Jul 16, 2011)

Very very impressive! I would be struttin around like a peacock to. Good luck with the breeding....:worship:


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 16, 2011)

I was thinking of getting H. madraspatensis but went a different way, Grosphus ankarana. Glad to see someone breeding them. I'll be sure to get a few from you if you decide to sell any. like Michiel, I'm not a fan of the family but the H. madraspatensis look awesome.


----------



## BAM1082 (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope you can establish these species in the trade.

Maybe then they'll make it up to Canada in 5 or 10 years


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 18, 2011)

BAM1082 said:


> I hope you can establish these species in the trade.
> 
> Maybe then they'll make it up to Canada in 5 or 10 years


I plan to keep half of each brood for future breeding and will be selling the 2nd generation, I have already promised half of the first brood of both H. Madraspatensis and H. Mysorensis away to someone in the US (the same person I hope to get a breeding pair of H. Phipsoni from) who probably will be selling them. I hope to establish them in the US hobby since they are all great sp. (I know H. Swammerdammi's are already in the US circut but are still hard to find, and very very very few people are breeding them).


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 18, 2011)

After a couple of days of mating I have recently seperated the male and female. I decided to seperate them since I have noticed that the female has started to bask herself under the heat lamp at night, so hopelfuly it won't be long. I tried to take some pics of them mating (they are really bad, since the mating process was very quick after the male found a good place, maybe 3 to 5 mins).


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 20, 2011)

Sweet I cant wait for it to pop. :drool:


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 28, 2011)

nothing really to report right now, still waiting for the female H. Mysorensis to molt. The female H. Madraspatensis is plump (dosen't look like she is about to pop at any moment yet) and eats like crazy, roughly 4-5 gut loaded crickets every other week.
I did realize that I didn't have a breeding pair of H. Swammerdamis but instead had 2 males (which explained why one wasn't gravid yet) so I had to trade one of my males to get a female. I just got a female today and she is starting to settlle in, I will keep her seperate for a couple of days before I introduce her to my male, hopefuly in a year-15 months I can get a brood from her.


----------



## Maikardaaion (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice scorps 
Looks like You have two females H. Mysorensis. The one You labeled as male is an adult female  Males are thinner and have longer pincers. And are much more difficult to obtain than females


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 5, 2011)

Maikardaaion said:


> Nice scorps
> Looks like You have two females H. Mysorensis. The one You labeled as male is an adult female  Males are thinner and have longer pincers. And are much more difficult to obtain than females


No, he is a male I have seen them try to mate already and leave a Spermophre however the female is still a juvie so she didn't accept, your right though the males are much thinner (as well as smaller) than females, and have much longer pincers


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 5, 2011)

I decided to finaly put the Male H. Swammerdami with the female in hopes that they would mate... It was a success here are some pics


----------



## Nanotrev (Aug 6, 2011)

Sweet deal! I'm glad everything to appears to have worked out. She seemed very aggressive and I was really put off by it when I saw her being so nasty to the other male. Is that normal for this genus? The two P. imperator I have seemed almost lazy when they went about it.

In other news, my tiny H. spinifer just finished moulting this morning. :biggrin:

Say, I read in a book the other day that there are seaside scorpions. I'm doing some research on Bing.com right now though maybe someone could give me some more information on them. They seem very interesting. On a side note relating to the topic...

What would one define as the rarest of the Heterometrus species to find in the hobby? My thirst for knowledge is insatiable as is my curiosity.


----------



## lancej (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice scorpions!  I hope you are very successful in breeding them all!


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 13, 2011)

Alaright maybe someone can help me out, I am considering on hopefully obtaining a breeding pair of H. Fulvipes, however the only reason why I am just considering them instead of getting them is becuase they are so much like H. Madraspatensis which I already have. I have tried to look up the difference between the two and have found very little between the two, not considerable enough to justify getting them. I guess the only reason I would be getting them is to have another heterometrus sp. and hopefuly help establish more heterometrus sp. in the US.


----------



## tdark1 (Aug 13, 2011)

You should get the H. Fulvipes in my opinion. You never know what the future holds, your female H. Madraspatensis might not birth, or something unforeseeable could happen. Also it would be great to have H. Fulvipes being established in the US.


----------



## felmor (Aug 14, 2011)

Jarvis said:


> I decided to finaly put the Male H. Swammerdami with the female in hopes that they would mate... It was a success here are some pics


now is the time you need patience.. I've heard swammerdami's gestation is more or less 1 and a half year? Good luck!


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been reading this thread and what I've noticed about the 5 swammerdamies I have is that they are growing faster than my emps.  The swammys are 4 to 5 inches now.  A brood of emps I have average about 3.5 inches and they were born before the swammys.  I think the swammerdamis have one more molt but I don't know for sure.  Are they just a lot bigger in the end and take longer for that reason(?), I'm not thinking so as of now, time will tell.  I think the average size is hyped and that the bigger ones come from specific areas, like emps(speculation) still a really nice scorpion to me though.  I think emps would be just as desirable if they were as hard to get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 14, 2011)

@ felmor, yeah the gestation I've heard is anywhere from 9 months (one breader somehow was able to get a brood in 9 months) to 22 months, I'm not in a hurry since I have other projects going on and besides there is no way to speed up the process, right now they seem fine cohabitating in the same 20gal long tank.

@ Galapoheros thanks for the post, I've never compared H. Swammerdami's growth rate to P. imps. I know that H. Swammerdami's do have much longer gestations than P. imps (sometimes double), but they do grow faster, as well as get bigger, I am not sure how this (if this) relates to how long they live, since from what I have read they both avaerage around 7 years in life span. I think that the average size for a H. swammerdami is overly exaggerated and is closer to 7.5-8 inches however they are still bigger than the average P. imperator which is more like 6.5-7 inches.
and I do agree I think P. imps would be just as desirable if they were harder to find, I personaly am not a huge fan of them since they are such pet holes.


----------



## tdark1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Jarvis,

I was just curious if you decided anything regarding the H. Fulvipes? Your collection is outstanding! Would you happen to have any other photos of your H. Madraspatensis that you would be willing to share?

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 14, 2011)

(lol the new smilies)  Those lengths are too long, are you measuring from the mouth parts to the telson?, that's the standard way of doing it.  Most people that think they have a 6 inch or more emp will find that it is shorter than 6 inches when they actually measure it.  Finding an emp that is 6 inches or longer in the pet stores isn't very easy but I have one, I saw one 7 inch one, MAN!, it looked huge.  Anybody, please, go ahead and measure your adult smammerdamis and post pics next to a ruler in another thread or this one, if it's OK with Jarvis.  Also, measuring this standard way, I'm betting that the adult swammerdamis people have average around 6 inches, maybe even shorter.  I think it would be good for people to see the size of adults next to a ruler to clear up average size expectations, imo it's no good to only "trust" claims over the internet, how many times has that gone wrong lol.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 14, 2011)

@tdark1, I'm thinking of getting 3 of them (in hopes to get a breeding pair) either next month or the month after, I am also going to to get a breeding pair of H. Phipsoni at the end of next month, I'll put up some pics of them once I get them in, I'll take some more pics of the H. Madraspatensis and post them soon. I am still looking to add to my collection of Heterometrus sp. I'm hoping to find a breeding pair of H. Flavimanus and H. Barberi one of these days.

@galapoheros, Yeah that is the same way I measure my scorps, I was just giving a rough estimate on lengths for the 2 sp. it might be off, I have 2 larger specimens of H. swammerdamis (compared to the others I've seen) and will try to take pics of them with a ruler. If others want to put pics of there H. swammerdami's next to rulers in this thread I don't mind.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 14, 2011)

alright as promised, I have taken pics of all three breeding pairs, I also took the pics of the H. Swammerdami's next to a ruler and they are around 6 inches respectively.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 14, 2011)

here are som pics of the H. Madraspatensis


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 14, 2011)

ALright and last here is some pics of the H. Mysorensis


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 14, 2011)

Cool thanks.  The female swammerdami looks like a solid 5 inches(the first inch being skipped on the ruler), the male looks just short of 6 inches.  This makes me wonder if I might have one or two that might be mature already, man that'd be weird because they were born last year.  So I think mine have at least one more to go.  Is the female mysorensis mature?  My Heterometrus get that look when they are about to molt, but that might be the normal color for some individuals mysorensis(?), I've never seen one in person.


----------



## Nanotrev (Aug 14, 2011)

It made me sad and happy at the same time to see that my Emperor scorpions are larger than the Swammerdamis I've had. Still. I'm looking for larger specimens of both species so there is still hope for my goal of breeding the largest scorpions around. Also, I'm about to make a new thread for those who would help me design a new substrate mix. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 15, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> Cool thanks.  The female swammerdami looks like a solid 5 inches(the first inch being skipped on the ruler), the male looks just short of 6 inches.  This makes me wonder if I might have one or two that might be mature already, man that'd be weird because they were born last year.  So I think mine have at least one more to go.  Is the female mysorensis mature?  My Heterometrus get that look when they are about to molt, but that might be the normal color for some individuals mysorensis(?), I've never seen one in person.


No, she still has one molt left until maturity, however she is the same size as the male maybe a little bigger right now. I hope she molts soon so I can try to breed her. The female H. Swammerdami is around 5.5 to 6 inches, that pic was taken at a angle so it looks like she is shorter, she wasn't very happy with me so getting a straight on shot was a little hard, the male is a little bigger right at 6inches.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow very very nice! Such beautiful gems u have! Heterometrus is def one of my favourite genus because of their claws, truly astounding. Your Hetero Madras and Hetero Myso is very nice, good luck on your breeding haha, thanks so much for sharing, now im envious! :worship:


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 19, 2011)

When I checked on my scorps last night this is what I found in my female H. Madraspatensis tank:biggrin:, I had seperated her about a month ago since she had started to act violently toward the male. I thought it was going to take longer for her to have a brood, but the pair had already been mating for awhile before I got them. I don't have a exact count on how many she had but it looks to be around 20 more or less. Hopefuly the female H. mysorensis molts soon so I can mate her.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome! Congratulations! Is she done birthing or still in the process whem u counted it to be around 20+/-?


----------



## jwanthony (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations Jarvis!! I don't know much about H. Madraspatensis but they are surely beautiful looking species!! 
Hope everything goes well with other two species of Heterometrus you have.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 20, 2011)

weeeeee doggy!, I'd feel rich lol!


----------



## tdark1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Grats man!!


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks everyone, they are great looking sp. hopefuly I can get her to have another brood later this year or early next year



Hendersoniana said:


> Awesome! Congratulations! Is she done birthing or still in the process whem u counted it to be around 20+/-?


At the time of the pic and the time I did the first count she was still birthing, so there may be more than 20, that's just what I was able to count, but I wasn't able to get a accurate count from that position so there is likely more. I'll wait til they reach 2nd instar and start coming off her back to get a accurate count of themd, that way there will be less chance of cannibalism due to over stressing the mother.

@Galapoheros, lol I wouldn't say that I have already promised half of them away to a freind, and will be keeping at least 5 of them for future breeding and will probably end up selling around 5 of them at 2nd instar at $85 per scorpling


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 20, 2011)

I see. Waiting for the 2nd instar molt is prob the best idea, good luck with ur brood .


----------



## Christoffer (Aug 21, 2011)

I love Heterometrus species and all, but how come you say they are very rare? All 3 of those species are easily obtainable and do not cost much at all. At least not here in Europe..


----------



## sfpearl300z (Aug 21, 2011)

Christoffer said:


> ...At least not here in Europe..


I think that would be your answer.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 22, 2011)

sfpearl300z said:


> I think that would be your answer.


I agree, in Europe these are all very obtainable and cheap (I wish it was the same here) however here in the states they are very rare (almost imposible to find). There are a ton of scorps in Europe that are easy to get and cheap (well over there they are cheap) that I would love to get my hands on:drool:. If anyone over there has a breeding pair of any Nebo sp. for sale and are can ship state side please, please send me a pm:cry:


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 26, 2011)

Scoplings are donig well and have reached 2nd instars, but are still hanging out on moms back (I will be putting a add in the classified for sales section as soon as they climb off moms back for those who are interested). I was able to get a accurate count and my first count was way off, she had a much smaller brood than I expected she only had 11 scorplings.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought I'll give a update on what's happened with them, I was finaly able to remove the female H. Madraspatensis from her new brood since they have reached 2nd instar and have climbed off her back. I put her back in with the male and she was ready to go, they started mating agan within 24 hrs, now the male runs from her, I guess he has had enough, I'll seperate them soon. I am still waiting for the Female H. Mysorensis to molt, she has begun to get very plump so I hope it will be soon. My Swammerdami pair mated again last night and the female has begun to sun (or in this case Heat lamp) bath, it seems a little soon but I guess it is good news hopefuly it won't take 15 months to see a brood. here are some pics of the new brood enjoy


----------



## Jarvis (Sep 27, 2011)

Unfortuanatly I have some bad news, when I checked on my scorps this morning I found my female H. Madaraspatensis eating her recently killed mate, I couldn't believe it. On the plus side at least I was able to get a brood from the couple, and I have 3 of the scorplings left so hopefuly I have a breeding pair from them or at least a male I can mate with the mother in the future. I also was able to get them to mate again before she ate him so hopefuly she has another brood inside of her, she is a little plump but hasn't shown any other symptoms of being gravid yet, I'm hoping that it is just to soon. 
On th plus side I will be getting a breeding pair of H. Phipsoni and quite a few L. Mucronatus (I know there not Heterometrus sp.) later this week, I'll post picks as soon as they show up. I hope to finaly get a breeding pair of Nebo Heirichonticus and another female H. Swammerdami next month, that I plan to mate ASAP with my male, so hopefuly I will have two broods (one frmo each female) sometime next year. The H. Mysorensis female still has to molt before I can mate her, I'm not sure how long she will take, she's still plump but hasn't molted yet.


----------



## Maikardaaion (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been away for some time 
I still think that this h. mysorensis pair is rather a pair of females 

I missed to take a photo of my male H. mysorensis before he died but the anatomy of whole body especialy the pincers id totally dufferent from the female. 
Nevertheless... Check this photo (taken by a friend of mine - thanks Paul!)







The adult male is the one in the right top corner. Remaining two are females. Notice the lenght of pincers, patella and femur and the proportion of the whole limb to body complexion. 

The proportion of scorpion posted on Your photos does'n match. 

I mean, I wish You to succesfully mate them, but from my point of view it will not work.


----------



## Michiel (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay, that sucks. But I only knew from H.mysorensis that they readily kill cagemates, but H.madraspatensis does this too as it seems....


----------



## Collin Clary (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry to see that the male madraspatensis was killed. At least you got them to breed before it happened.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 27, 2011)

Jarvis, good luck with the female and the few scorplings, hope u can get what u need! Cant wait for the Phipsoni pictures! 
Nice photo Mai, the males really differ from the females. I notice this in other species i see such as Fulvipes, Madras, Longimanus and a few others, not sure if all. The male have longer arms and bigger chelas, while the females are more 'stubby' looking. 
H mysorensis are not communal? Well that isnt good...I thought all Hets were communal to a certain extent, than again most scorps are until they cannibalize each other...


----------



## Jarvis (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got the H. Phipsoni breeding pair and the L. Mucronatus in today and will post pics of them tomorrow. The H. phipsoni look very similar to the H. Mysorensis but they are uniformly black with a light telsons, and they are much bigger, the male is qute impressive and is much larger than his partner. 
L. Mucronatus have to be some of the most impressive looking scrops I have seen in a while, hopefuly I have a breeding pair aomong the 5 and can get a brood from them. I'll try to post pics of all of them tomorrow.


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 28, 2011)

Sexing L. Mucronatus  should be very easy. Males won't be able to close there claw, they have a gap in the midle. Females can close there claw flat. I'm assuming they are adults???


----------



## Collin Clary (Sep 28, 2011)

Awsome, can't wait to see pics. How defensive are they? (The H. phipsoni)


----------



## Jarvis (Oct 1, 2011)

Scorpion1998100 said:


> Awsome, can't wait to see pics. How defensive are they? (The H. phipsoni)


No they are much more docile than H. Mysorensis, sorry for the delay but her are some pics, I was able to catch them mating the first night, the last pic is of the L. Mucronatus


----------



## SixShot666 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey Jarvis....I have to say your H. Madraspatensis are quite a beautiful specimen!!! :clap::clap::clap:
I would love to get a breeding pair into my collection one day.


----------



## Gabriel Ventura (Jan 3, 2016)

Jarvis said:


> I finaly have aquired a breeding pair of three my favorite and very rare Heterometrus Sp. H. Swammerdami, H. Madraspatensis, and H. Mysorensis (I'll try to post pics this weekend of all thre pairs). I have already breed my H. Swamerdammi's (around 4 months ago) and the female is finaly starting to put on some extra girth, my H. Madraspatensis my already be gravid, but will try to breed them again in a week, and I'm waiting for my H. Mysorensis to molt again before I try breeding them. I know that they all have a very long gestation, but I still can't wait for them to have a brood. I will try to keep posting updates on how they are going on this thread.


Sir I have 4i h. mysorensis too.. can I know what instar it'll be ready to breed? And if it is parthenogenetic also like h. longimanus? Thanks for answering


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jan 21, 2016)

Gabriel Ventura said:


> Sir I have 4i h. mysorensis too.. can I know what instar it'll be ready to breed? And if it is parthenogenetic also like h. longimanus? Thanks for answering


H. longimanus is not parthenogenetic. Also, you may want to start a new thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

